# Mitsuko Shirai



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Is there any love for this great Japanese-German mezzosoprano here? I've just discovered her music. 

She has a beautiful voice and is strongly committed to the Germanic repertoire. She has recorded Lieder with pianist Hartmut Höll, everything from Mozart to Brahms to Wolf to Strauss to Schoenberg, Berg & Webern. I ordered her Mozart disc on Laserlight (who knew that old label put out anything of value? ) & am strongly considering getting her Webern. 

Curious to hear thoughts on her music from the good people here.


----------



## Leo1277 (11 mo ago)

I am coming across this only now - oh she is absolutely wonderful! She understands German Lied better than most Germans (I guess it also helps that her main piano partner Hartmut Höll is also her husband, so her whole life is steeped in the German tradition. I think she comes closest to being perfect for Mozart and Schubert Lieder.


----------

